# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  شروعی دوباره برای پشت کنکوری های 95

## مملی تن ها

سلام دوستان اخر بخاطر تنبلی خودم پشت کنکوری شدم تا کنکور 3 هفته مونده امتحانات رو بدم شروع میکنم خوندنو برای کنکور 95 از خیلی ها شنیدم پشت کنکوری شدن خیلی سخته خواستم تو این تاپیک ما پشت کنکوری ها تا اخر با هم باشیم تا سختی راه را کمتر احساس کنیم هر کس حرفی درد و دلی سوال و ..... داره تو این تاپیک مطرح کنه اینجا میتونیم با هم باشیم که خیلی تنهایی پشت کنکوری اذیتمون نکنه و هم از بار علمی انجمن استفاده کنیم

----------


## pouria98

> سلام دوستان اخر بخاطر تنبلی خودم پشت کنکوری شدم تا کنکور 3 هفته مونده امتحانات رو بدم شروع میکنم خوندنو برای کنکور 95 از خیلی ها شنیدم پشت کنکوری شدن خیلی سخته خواستم تو این تاپیک ما پشت کنکوری ها تا اخر با هم باشیم تا سختی راه را کمتر احساس کنیم هر کس حرفی درد و دلی *سوال* و ..... داره تو این تاپیک مطرح کنه اینجا میتونیم با هم باشیم که خیلی تنهایی پشت کنکوری اذیتمون نکنه و هم از بار علمی انجمن استفاده کنیم


سوال من اینکه الان خیلی زود نیس واسه این تاپیک؟
دوستان امون بدید 94 برگزار بشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Saeed735

> سوال من اینکه الان خیلی زود نیس واسه این تاپیک؟
> دوستان امون بدید 94 برگزار بشه


نه نیست... به این تاپیکم بیاید
برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95 ... مشاور نیاز نیست ...

----------


## Lara27

من چند تا نصیحت دارم 
1. زمان به اندازه کافی کم هست فکر نکنید حالا 12 ماه وقت دارید
2. دنبال منابع مختلف نرید . برا درسایی که ضعیف هستید حتما یه منبع شروع کنید که سطحش پایین باشه . بعد که سطحتون رفت بالا برید سراغ اون منبع اصلی که مورد تایید همه هست
3.از اول ساعت نجومی برنامه ریزی نکنید ولی از همون اول تمام درسا رو توی یه هفته مطالعه کنید یعنی همه عمومی ها و همه اختصاصیا رو باید یه حداقل صفحاتی ازشون رو در طی هفته بخونید . روی کیفیت خیلی تمرکز کنید . عدد ساعت مطالعه رتبتون رو توی کنکور تایین نمیکنه بلکه اون کیفییت تعیین میکنه. یعنی این طوری نشه بگید اخ جون 8 ساعت خوندم ولی توجهی به کیفیتش نداشته باشید 
4. برای هر درس یک منبع داشته باشید از این کتاب های کوچیک و جور واجور دور خودتون جمع نکنید الکی .
دیگه فعلا همینا به ذهنم رسید  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## مملی تن ها

> سوال من اینکه الان خیلی زود نیس واسه این تاپیک؟
> دوستان امون بدید 94 برگزار بشه


سلام عزیز زود نیست الان دیگه تقریبا همه چی معلوم شده هر کس کاری نکرده تا حالا مثله من دیگه خودش بهتر میدونه اوضاعش چطوره

----------


## Lara27

> سوال من اینکه الان خیلی زود نیس واسه این تاپیک؟
> دوستان امون بدید 94 برگزار بشه


کاملا موافقم .

----------


## bbehzad

یه ازمون ثبت نام کن با همون تا اخر برو جلو.چون همه میگن تابستون ازمون نرید ولی من میگم برو تا ذهنت اماده شه و بدونی چیکار میکنی نه اینکه خودت بخونی اخرشمم مهر برسه ببینی هیچی نخوندی در ضمن به جای اینکه اذرماه بفهمی چطوری برنامه ریزی کنی همون تابستون یاد میگیری.واسه هردرسم بهترینو سخت ترین کتابو انتخاب کن با همون تا اخر برو جلو چند بار بخونش و نکته مهم تر اینه که ازهمون روز اول خلاصه نویسی کن تا مثه الان خیلیا نشی که دوران جمع بندی دنبال منبع هستن.بعلاوه اینکه گوشی و نت و این جنگولک بازیارو بزار کنار .موید باشی.

----------


## Mr.Dr

> یه ازمون ثبت نام کن با همون تا اخر برو جلو.چون همه میگن تابستون ازمون نرید ولی من میگم برو تا ذهنت اماده شه و بدونی چیکار میکنی نه اینکه خودت بخونی اخرشمم مهر برسه ببینی هیچی نخوندی در ضمن به جای اینکه اذرماه بفهمی چطوری برنامه ریزی کنی همون تابستون یاد میگیری.واسه هردرسم بهترینو سخت ترین کتابو انتخاب کن با همون تا اخر برو جلو چند بار بخونش و نکته مهم تر اینه که ازهمون روز اول خلاصه نویسی کن تا مثه الان خیلیا نشی که دوران جمع بندی دنبال منبع هستن.بعلاوه اینکه گوشی و نت و این جنگولک بازیارو بزار کنار .موید باشی.


من با این جمله مخالفم!
باید کتابی انتخاب کرد که بتونی باهاش ارتباط برقرار کنی و بفهمیش!

----------


## Black Swan

تصمیم درستیه .. به نظر من سالی که دانش آموزی درس خوندن واس کنکور عذابه و سخت .. :Y (503): 

موفق باشین ..  :Yahoo (1):   :Y (697):

----------


## Lara27

> من با این جمله مخالفم!
> باید کتابی انتخاب کرد که بتونی باهاش ارتباط برقرار کنی و بفهمیش!


دقیقا . چون زده میشی تازه بعدشم کلی زمانت از بین میره
هر درسی رو میخونی از بیس بخون
مثلا میای ریاضی بخونی مباحث سال اول دبیرستان و یا حتی قبل ترش رو اگه بلد نیستی یاد بگیر مث اتحاد ها و...
هر درس رو از پایه شروع کن

----------


## Lara27

اهان یه چی دیگه یادم افتاد . کنکورم برا خودتون غول نکنید 
شما با دقت بخونید سوالات کنکورو دقیق بررسی کنید توی فواصل منظم دوره کنید 
زیاد بخونید 
تکرار رو فراموش نکنید که معجزه میکنه 
من بهتون قول میدم یه رتبه عالی بیارید 
هر سال کنکور سوالاش 20 % مدل جدید میشه بقیش تکرار سالهای قبله . 

شما اون 80 % رو بچسبید 
اگه معدلتون خدایی نکرده کم شده یا حالا بعد امتحانات دیدید که کم شده ، فدای سرتون به کنکورتون برسید . چون کاری هست که شده و جز اینکه اعصاب و وقتتون رو هدر بده هیچ نتیجه ای نداره 
با غصه خوردن معدلتون بهتر نمیشه . اما اگه همین زمان رو بذاری و درس بخونی درصدات میره بالا و کمبود معدلت رو جبران میکنه

----------


## afshar

پیشنهاد می کنم اگر میخوای همون اتفاقات امسال برات مثل یک تراژدی تکرار نشه از این فایل صوتی که برای پشت کنکوریها و مطالعه قوی در جهت نتیجه گیری صحبت کردم استفاده کنی 

*پرونده ویژه ( ماندن یا رفتن ، مساله این است*
*دانلود سمینار**1*

----------


## Hellion

> سلام دوستان اخر بخاطر تنبلی خودم پشت کنکوری شدم تا کنکور 3 هفته مونده امتحانات رو بدم شروع میکنم خوندنو برای کنکور 95 از خیلی ها شنیدم پشت کنکوری شدن خیلی سخته خواستم تو این تاپیک ما پشت کنکوری ها تا اخر با هم باشیم تا سختی راه را کمتر احساس کنیم هر کس حرفی درد و دلی سوال و ..... داره تو این تاپیک مطرح کنه اینجا میتونیم با هم باشیم که خیلی تنهایی پشت کنکوری اذیتمون نکنه و هم از بار علمی انجمن استفاده کنیم


دوست عزیز صب میکردی کنکور 94 تموم میشد بعد میومدی تاپیک بزنی چرا روحیه بقیرم خراب میکنی

----------


## مملی تن ها

> دوست عزیز صب میکردی کنکور 94 تموم میشد بعد میومدی تاپیک بزنی چرا روحیه بقیرم خراب میکنی


معذرت میخوام اقا حق با شماست ان شاء الله مدیر این پست شما رو ببینه و تاپیکو ببنده باز ببخشید باید حواسم به بقیه بچه ها می بود

----------


## Mr.shahbazi

من با دیدن تایپیکت عضو این انجمن شدم تامنم از راهنمایی هاتون استفاده کنم و تنها نباشم

----------

